# Good sources for learning metals



## knifedaddy1234 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hello all! 

Ive been trying to find good content about different metals and learning what metals in more popular knives etc, but i have a hard time finding a good source for it. Does anyone have any suggestion on good way to acquire more knowledge about knives/metals? Thanks!


----------



## inferno (Jun 5, 2021)

__





Knife Steel Nerds - Metallurgy and Testing of Knives and Steel


Articles and original research for knife makers and enthusiasts about steel metallurgy and knife design.




knifesteelnerds.com


----------



## dafox (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jun 5, 2021)

Big Brown Bear, known here on the forum as @Deadboxhero has some great videos.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCC-Y6zU-FcjYFWmM3hKNWtQ




ZKnives has great info along with elemental charts. You can even do comparisons once you get the hang of it. Explore the site as there is a lot there.
http://zknives.com/knives/steels/steelchart.php

Also, remember, the alloy is just one part of the triangle. The other two are heat treat and geometry. A great steel that isn't heat treated to optimum or ground in a way that doesn't maximize it's properties, will often be inferior to a "lesser" steel with excellent heat treat and geometry.


----------



## knifedaddy1234 (Jun 13, 2021)

Thank you! ill check them all out


----------



## Tea_Hills (Jan 20, 2022)

__





All About The Knife Steels






www.zknives.com


----------

